# electronics question using lowrance and vex interference



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has experience with this.

Now that my son is old enough to go ice fishing. I will let him use my old FL8 and I thought I would by the ice kit for my 522. Does anyone know of interference issues? Reeds has the kits for 169 and that would be much cheaper than buying another vex.

Thanks


----------



## jonnyclutch (May 28, 2009)

Never used the 522 through the ice, but did have a Lowrance x67c. Buddies at that time were fishing with an FL 8, FL 18, and LX5. It works great by itself. If the FL8 was far enough away from it, you could toy with the interference settings to make it usuable. Had trouble fishing with the FL18. Wasn't even worth trying if the LX5 was on. One of the guys switched to another LX5, and the Lowrance had to go. We do most of our fishing in an X4 fish house. The two LX5s work great together, but if you try to through a vex in the mix, you got problems. Last year I switched to a Hummingbird Ice 45, and have had zero problems fishing with any other flasher. Not to mention, I love the larger screen and LCD display. Use all the same brand flashers if possible, if not, get a Hummingbird (different frequency).

LX5 - Arguably the best flasher out there, quiet, nice and compact case, easy to charge (just plug in, no clips)
FL20 - A close 2nd, a little larger than Marcum, very precise separation
Ice 45 and 55 - Great flasher, especially when fishing with others, maybe not quite as precise separation as the above two, but wont notice a difference if fishing <50 feet. Large screen and LCD display are awesome. 
Lowrance x67c - Great dual purpose sonar (ice and open water), LCD screen is great, not as precise as above models, will experience severe interference with above models
522c - Would be nice to have GPS/Flasher combo, haven't had any experience with this unit

1. Marcums work with Marcums
2. Most vexilars work with most vexilars (older models may have problems ex. an FL8 vs FL20)
3. Humminbirds work with Marcums, Vexilars, and Lowrances 
4. The closer the holes together, obviously the more interference

Did I miss anything?


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks good info. Anyone else have experience?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The reason why they don't work together is that the Marcum has a cheap transducer but sends a strong signal.The Vexilar is the opposite......top notch transducer with a weaker signal.

So if you are in a house with your buddies.....both should have the same brand.Otherwise the Marcum will blow the Vexilar out of the water and be unuseable.When I bought a new one I went with the same brand as my brothers have.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

I dont know about the features on your lowrance but I have an X67c and have ran it next to 2 or three vex's in a shack at once. On the X67c there is a sonar features tab on the menu, go into that and there is a noise rejection tab, you can set it on Off, low, medium, and high, this gets rid of all the clutter that is produced when running it next to other sonars. Dont know much about any other models but if you have a question about the X67C I can probably answer it.


----------



## jonnyclutch (May 28, 2009)

That is true. There are rejection settings, but, on mine at least, switching the settings required me to turn up the transeparency to an unreadable level. Could have been my particular unit tho...only one way to find out...try it out.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thank fellas. My buddy has the ice pack on a 520 which is very similar. I am going to go fishing with him at Devils this weekend so we will see how they work together. Any info is appreciated. I have the noise cancelling feature on the 522 I think.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I was using an LX5 at the same time that my son was using a vex FL12. The holes were about 4 feet apart. We initially had interference signals. I hit the IR button on my LX5 a couple of times and all the interference went away. We had no problems fishing side by side the rest of the evening. We were fishing in 24 feet of water.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Went out this weekend and fished in my house with a friend that has the ice pack. There was a little interference for the lowrance and none for my vex. The interference was minimal. Looks like this is the route that I will be going.

Thanks to those who posted with good info


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

By adjusting the ping speed and sensitivity on the Lowrance you should be able to deal with the Vexilar interference.

You can ask the guy with the vex to also switch to LP Mode if he is under 20' and it will also help you out, or lift his ducer a bit in the hole to lessen proximity sonar cross talk.


----------

